# Turbo 400 Rebuild



## jmurtap (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone know which kit is the best, as far as brands and completeness? We are going to tackle this as soon as I get some parts lined out.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used an ALTO kit from a local trans shop in my area. Pretty much all the kits are decent these days, but this guy uses ALTO kits, and he's a "problem solver" for other transmission shops. From what I've run into, the big issue with auto trannies is correct line pressures, not what color the frictions are or what the seals are made of. If the line pressures are correct, nothing will slip and then burn up. Careful inspection of all the sub-assemblies, clearances, and air checking is a must. Good luck with it...the TH400 is a great unit.


----------



## jmurtap (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks that will help!!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I get mine from Transmission Parts - Transtar Industries Inc.
I get rebuild kits for $75 and stock converters for $25. It has been 13 years though. So prices are more I am sure. They have everything you could want. They are all over the USA and are the supplier for many transmissions shops. They supplied the one I worked at many many moons ago. They have ALTO and Raybesto


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In March my ALTO kit ran about $110, and the converter was about $100, but it was a GM spec "HS" converter. It was a hair over $200 to do the complete rebuild.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

While the transmission is apart do yourself a big favor and go over the valve body. Make sure the check balls are in the correct locations, tolerances for springs etc are right, holes in the separator plate are proper. I learned many re-builders omit the valve body. Lots can be wrong there. Harsh shifting, down up shifts etc. Shift kit parts installed improper etc. 

I had my tranny rebuilt by a performance shop who did a great job but neglected the valve body. Some of my issues were not resolved because the issue was in the valve body itself. Someone did it wrong while installing a racing shift kit. I just had the valve body gone over and done right. I learned my transmission as it is set up now is capable of a 9 second 1/4 mile or 700 HP. All I need is the motor. I have no intentions of racing this car again I spent a small fortune putting this car back correct. The 34 sprag element was used along with beefy parts has given my original transmission beastly torque. When I tamp it and the kick down engages the car chirps tires takes off like a rocket.

When ratchet shifting and shifting at about 5K rpm the car has that much snot to it from 1-2 the ass end will kick out if not careful, the increased power from the valve body and separator plate after having it properly adjusted is amazing. It feels like a whole new transmission.


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Do all rebuild kits come with the valve body components as well? If the rebuild parts are included in a kit, why would someone not use them. Doesn't make sense, but maybe to save time and money......


----------



## jmurtap (Aug 11, 2011)

Not much to rebuild in the valve body, just springs you can swap out. Tolerances were so tight that it wouldn't take much dirt to hang up a valve. After do one I can see why some people wouldn't mess with it. Just a good idea to pull it apart and check it over


----------

